# Hou's Homebrew



## Hou

Having read all the pages of the rubbish boy and bouncer threads, plus one or two other old ones, I was interested in the making of wax. Then reading the two new attempts by Serapth and Kev a, I decided it was time to get out my lab coat (or apron as it is better known) and hit the lab (or kitchen)!

Lots of research later, some ingredients bought and a day away from work it is time to put it into practice.

Here is everything I currently have:










Carnauba
Beeswax
Candellila
Linseed oil
Turpentine
Coconut oil
(I also have some shea butter as it turns out lip balm uses a few of the above so the deal with the Mrs is that I can make wax if I help her make lipbalm :thumb

I thought I would jump in at the deep end and use the lot rather then a simple recipe (minus the shea of course)

So here it is, gradual heating with everything in the pot at once and heating until the mixture was truly liquid:























I am leaving it to cool in the kitchen which should be a constant temperature, and fingers crossed it is usable so that I can then tweak and build on it................I am going to be so skint!


----------



## Shinyvec

Well done mate and a interesting little topic. I have thought for quite a while now about making a Sealent but I have no idea where to start but I think its time to do some research. I hope you get what your looking for mate and dont forget it has to smell like its edible


----------



## Hou

Cheers dude, smells and colours will be the last thing I add once I have a usable wax. Really looking forward to having a finished wax, how I want it, and that I use only on my car to make it extra special


----------



## Serapth

Looking good mate, it looks a lighter colour than mine while in its liquid form, did you use linseed or turpentine or both?


----------



## Smthers

Just be careful how you use the linseed oil. Any spills mopped up with rags / paper towels can spontaneously combust.


----------



## Hou

I will stick up some pictures but seems like I have wax! I have tested it on a cd using a microfibre but will test on a car when I get chance


----------



## Jem

Hou said:


> I will stick up some pictures but seems like I have wax! I have tested it on a cd using a microfibre but will test on a car when I get chance


How is the CD sample for curing? I've got a pot we made at the recent Dodo Juice Product Training Day, but that was just Carnauba, bees wax and coconut oil. It looks and smells like a wax, but the coconut oil doesn't dry at all, or at least VERY slowly. Hopefully the Turpentine and Linseed oils will help it cure.


----------



## Hou

Well here it is (need to improve my photography skills), hardened quite quickly
















And applied to a CD








Hazed in about 5 mins, but that is in a warm ish kitchen 
















Sheets well but it is hard to tell on a cd, and beads too

















All in all, I am over the moon for a first try. Could maybe make it a little softer but goes onto the microfibre easy enough


----------



## Hou

Serapth said:


> Looking good mate, it looks a lighter colour than mine while in its liquid form, did you use linseed or turpentine or both?


Used turpentine, linseed oil and the coconut oil!


----------



## Serapth

From what i gather the coconut oil helps with the gloss, what kind of time did you get for the curing?


----------



## Hou

About 4-5 mins but it was in the house, will be different on a car outside so that is the next test, then I will know where to go from there


----------



## Scrim-1-

I'm first on the list for a sample pot, love to try this out mate looks good


----------



## -Raven-

Looking good so far! Keep it up, it's great to read these threads!


----------



## Tazz

looks good, how did you decide the measurements?

ive noticed that alot of home made waxes made on here, are paste waxes, how do you make a liquid wax? im guessing it has to be softer, maybe less carnuaba?


----------



## Hou

Just googled, searched on here, looked around and mixed up a few similar recipes to find a base one I was actually going to try 

Guess I was just lucky


----------



## Hou

Finally got a chance to test it, then it got too dark as soon as I tried to take pictures.
The panel (being the front wing on my 1996 Toyota Celica) was washed using TFR, then shampoo and then after dried I applied lime prime to ensure all previous wax had gone









I applied the wax using a soft foam applicator, left to haze for about 10 mins at about 8 degrees C and if I am honest it could have done with a tiny bit longer.

















Seems to add to the gloss, but I was unable to take a decent picture due to it getting dark after a few interuptions


















As you can see, the rest of the car is filthy and water is just sitting on it, the water on the test panel has run off easily and left only a couple of nice small beads..........bring on the rain


----------



## rapidTS

very good for a first batch :thumb:

I think you are ready for lipbalm


----------



## Hou

Yey for lipbalm time 

Just did some quick calculations, I need to up the wax content. The mixture I have contains 26% wax, of which 46% of the wax content is canauba!

Will have another play tomorrow night I think


----------



## Dan_S

A nice effort with getting the first batch useable, I'll be another keeping an eye on your progress


----------



## ford nut

Results look good, are you going to write up the recipe with quantities?....
If you need a tester look no further...

Good luck with the lipbalm..:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Cheers, I was over the moon to get something so useable so quickly. Still not sure what I will change for the next batch, but experimentation sure is fun


----------



## Hou

The recipe is:

Carnauba
Bees
Canellila
Linseed
Turpentine
Coconut oil

All measured using my new digital scales and produced a 50ml pot


----------



## -Raven-

Looking good Hou! 

Does the wax stink? Or neutral smell?


----------



## Hou

I actually quite like the smell and so does the GF, just a nice mix of coconut, turpentine and linseed (making the wax stunk then)


----------



## -Raven-

Yeah, turps and linseed can stink!

I wonder if mineral spirits would be a better solvent? From what I gather, this is what Zymol might use?


----------



## Hou

Yeah it is one thing on my list to try, at the moment I just wanted a useable base to then build from which I now have.

BTW is there is anyone in Leeds that wants to pop by and borrow the tub of batch 1 to try it out drop me a PM 

Batch 2 will be made tomorrow evening with a few tweaks to see what happens when I up the carnauba and coconut oil at the expense of the linseed oil


----------



## ford nut

If you need a tester down south then pm me, more than willing to pay for a pot of the 2nd batch if it works out.....:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Once I get it to where I want it I will sort out some samples for peeps but at the moment I think there will only be one tub of the first batch, which I guess could be sent from person to person provided everyone is honest and does actually forward it....

Won't be selling any ford nut unless I manage to stumble on some magic ingredient that makes mine awesome as would have to think of all the legal issues, testing etc etc but hey, you never know!


----------



## Hou

It was chucking it down last night when I got home so I took a quick picture on the phone. It is offering some form of protection as you can see, especially if you compare with the bonnet. Would like it to sheet a bit more and have tighter beads


----------



## The_Bouncer

looking pretty impressive Hou - well done so far :thumb:


----------



## Hou

The_Bouncer said:


> looking pretty impressive Hou - well done so far :thumb:


Cheers, means alot coming from an experienced homebrewer like yourself :thumb:

When I arrived at work this morning the beads were small and tight, might clean the car this weekend and apply it to half of the bonnet

Looking forward to playing some more when I get some tubs, plus got a few ideas for different oils, I see what you mean about random ideas popping into your head


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hou said:


> ..... I see what you mean about random ideas popping into your head


:lol:

And that, is the fun part, when you've normally done a few hours of research..

It's the bit where the brain has finally absorbed everything, gone through the checklist and spat it out on the suggestion box...'Daa Laa an Eureka moment' - However at this point your normally way asleep or doing a task like making lunch.

Very random indeed, I think there's a Latin name for those moments somewhere.... for many of mine it was Daftus Idearus.

As I get older I seem to be getting more of those..:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## Hou

Yeah my most recent one was at 2am this morning, wondering if with there being cocao butter, is there cocao oil that I could use and does it smell of chocolate lol Turns out that was a dead end so now to research my beer or bacon butty fragranced wax 

Have you tried lime oil at all?


----------



## The_Bouncer

Not Lime oil but B22 does have a lemon oil in it :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

OMG Hou, look at those holograms! 

Great effort so far mate! :thumb:


----------



## Hou

I know, I know! The paint on that wing is very poor and very thin so never touch that with a machine now, but I hang my head in shame!

I have already looked into the limonene, but seeing as you have already used that bouncer, I want to try something different and see what results I get


----------



## The_Bouncer

It depends on what you want to use the oil for, carrier agent, scenter, etc many of the citrus ones do many different things, some Iso Acetates also are fragrancers/solvents in one.

:thumb:


----------



## ford nut

Hou said:


> Once I get it to where I want it I will sort out some samples for peeps but at the moment I think there will only be one tub of the first batch, which I guess could be sent from person to person provided everyone is honest and does actually forward it....
> 
> Won't be selling any ford nut unless I manage to stumble on some magic ingredient that makes mine awesome as would have to think of all the legal issues, testing etc etc but hey, you never know!


Well when i say buy i was of course refering to covering your costs... pots postage etc...lol....:thumb:

looks good though Hou...


----------



## Hou

Hoping that it will be a solvent and fragrancer in one but we shall see, just need to get my hands on some

I have a few ideas floating around in my head, but need ingrediants first


----------



## Hou

ford nut said:


> Well when i say buy i was of course refering to covering your costs... pots postage etc...lol....:thumb:
> 
> looks good though Hou...


Oh right, that makes sense 

Once I have a batch I am happy with I will sort out some small samples or something just for an unbiased opinion :thumb:


----------



## ford nut

Sounds like a good idea... Will keep an eye on the pm box...:wave:

Good luck Hou...:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Cheers, I am going to need it, got plans to try different cooling methods to learn how they effect the finished product etc

Would have sent out batch 1 but that is my starting point and deserves to live on a shelf lol


----------



## ford nut

I can see this becoming very reminiscent of the thread Rubishboy started back in 2007 I believe...who knows where it will end..

Best of luck with the "BREWS", and maximum respect for keeping at it..:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Cheers dude, can see me being very skint from this with the way I am going.

The rubbishboy thread was one of the threads that sparked my interest, along with Bouncer's and the newer threads too. Don't think it will get the follwing they both did as it is old news now, but you never know


----------



## kev a

Its still good to see other peoples experiences though. I find it a very interesting subject. It really is addictive isnt it, and your results are impressive so far.


----------



## ford nut

Have just re read the rubishboy post from start to finish, does make for a good read, I for one will be following this thread with great interest, and yes the costs for an experimental hobbie isn't cheap, but wheres the fun in buying an expensive pot of wax???.... Best of luck buddie...:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Tubs are on order, so fingers crossed they arrive for the weekend


----------



## ford nut

Wahoo....:doublesho.... hows the new batch holding up?, did you get the finished texture you was after mate?.


----------



## Hou

Batch 1 is still holding up and beading very well in this shockingly bad weather. I have 3 recipes written down ready for the tubs arriving, ordered 10 50ml pots so that should put me on for this month


----------



## ford nut

Sounds good Hou.

Making 10 pots up, guess theres gonna be a national shortage of carnuba soon...lol....

keep up the good work mate, love the updates, keeping me fingers crossed for you...:thumb:


----------



## polt

Hi Hou put a post in suggestions forum to have a sub section for homebrew - just so all threads can be put in tidier for research and for people interested in homebrewing. dunno if you think this is a good idea or not but it's there if anyone wants to comment on it :thumb:


----------



## Hou

Yeah that seems a good idea, just tagged onto the wax forum?


----------



## Hou

Pots have arrived..................but they have sent me the wrong ones, these look 100-150ml will ccheck when I get home. Will make a change but seems waste of half the pot. Guess I could make a larger tub of a working wax


----------



## Waxing Lyrical

well done on the wax, Bacon Butty flavour car wax sounds too good.


----------



## polt

get brewing !!! lol

pity they sent larger ones when you've got a couple of recipes already planned, just hope you've got plenty ingredients 

look forward to seeing these


----------



## Serapth

Hou said:


> Pots have arrived..................but they have sent me the wrong ones, these look 100-150ml will ccheck when I get home. Will make a change but seems waste of half the pot. Guess I could make a larger tub of a working wax


The ones i use are 100ml. Bought that size purely because i find it easier to work out the percentage of each ingredient (i measure how many ml i have of molten wax prior to adding solvent and oils)


----------



## Hou

I prefer 50ml as it does not waste as much, plus it is still easy to work out percentages by multiplying by 2!

They are sending me the right ones tomorrow and I get to keep the larger ones, which will come in handy once I have it perfected


----------



## ford nut

Theres a bonus then Hou...

Looking forward to seeing the results of the new batch.. top work mate..

:thumb:


----------



## Hou

I have pots!!!!

Got my replacement 50ml pots so tonight I am going to crack on with batch 2 and 3, plus order some bits for batch 4 which will be a tweaked version of batch 1!


----------



## ford nut

What tweaks are you doing Hou?.... looking forward to the results fella.... good luck...:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Just trying some different oils!

Cracking on with batch two as I type this, lowered the linseed, but upped the rest so will see if less oily


----------



## ford nut

sounds good, have you used fragranced oils at all?...

is this batch a hard wax or more of a creme???

All sounds like your enjoying yourself fella... keep em coming...:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Still going down the hard route at the moment. Batch 2 and 3 are now made and cooling.

Batch 3 is just bees, carnauba, turpentine and linseed, with a hint of cranberry fragrance, just to see what the wax is like in most basic form


----------



## Hou




----------



## id_doug

Cracking thread. Just had a good read through. The wax on the right in the last pic looks like my Blackfire Midnight Sun wax. Well colour wise anyway.

Keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## ford nut

love the look of batch no2, very nice colour, looking good,,, top man for keeping at it. loving the updates...:thumb:

Does the cooling down with the lid on make any difference to the wax at all Hou?


----------



## Hou

I haven't tried a side by side test with and without the lid, but is something to try

Really enjoying doing it, so much fun


----------



## ryang

subscribed


----------



## Hou

Cheers for the comments guys.
Batch 2 was lacking oils, but I can build on it.
Batch 3 was far too hard, but with the wax content, it was expected.

I felt a little disheartened.......

Soooooo...........just knocked together another batch with just slight differences from batch 1, hopefully this will be good enough to properly test

Meet batch 4:


----------



## Matty4467

subscribed  I enjoy reading threads like this, keep up the good work!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Hou said:


> Cheers for the comments guys.
> Batch 2 was lacking oils, but I can build on it.
> Batch 3 was far too hard, but with the wax content, it was expected.
> 
> I felt a little disheartened.......
> 
> Soooooo...........just knocked together another batch with just slight differences from batch 1, hopefully this will be good enough to properly test


Hou, know how you feel - early days yet, stick with it and keep researching & testing, you'll get there :thumb:


----------



## ford nut

mmmm time to research emulsions by the sound of it Hou...lol


----------



## Hou

Not planning on messing with emulsions to be honest, I want to push the classic hard wax as far as I can!

I have plans with some different oils that i haven't seen used yet 

Plus bacth 4 is looking good, I will see properly in the morning


----------



## ford nut

sounds good, have to ask Bouncer regarding the cooling down process with the lids, so is batch 4 higher oil content or lower wax? really enjoying this thread, looking forward to the test pots flooding the market mate...


----------



## polt

onto batch 4, suppose it must get disheartening when it doesn't work out -- and you done it with two batches. 

However straight in for Number 4..........look forward to seeing how it's cooled and what difference it is to batch 1

keep up the good work Hou


----------



## Hou

Well this morning I checked on batch 4 and it was similar to#1 but less oily. I tested it on a cd and it hazed, buffed and sheeted well.









Excited, I ran outside to plaster some on the celica to find this:









Pretty, but stops me waxing 

Later on, when I nipped out for fuel, the roof of the forecourt was dripping on my bonnet which is half covered in #1 and half in Purple Haze. It would seem that the PH was beading better, but #1 was shifting more water. Driving on the motorway it was great seeing the water running up the bonnet


----------



## ford nut

Batch 4 is looking good Hou, looks like it is just gonna melt in your fingers...:argie:

How are you finding the durability of the first batch on the car, 

What plans have you got for the next batch????...


----------



## id_doug

The thing surprises me is the base ingredients. I guess what your using is fairly well tried and tested and also forms the base of a lot of waxes. Just never thought I would be putting turps and linseed oil on my car! But then again if it makes it shiny and bead like a  then who cares


----------



## Hou

Cheers guys!

Batch 1 is still holding up well, water still beading nicely (then freezing). I really want to test batch 4 but the only thing I can put it on at them moment in this weather is a CD in the house


----------



## Damon

Another great Homebrew thread, look forward to seeing the results of batch 4. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Hou

Batch number 4 works great, sheets and beads well. Was a bit hard to get off, but it was only 5degrees outside. In warmer weather I would hope it would haze a bit better, plus I prefer a wax that I can apply to the whole car before starting to remove.

I actually think I still prefer batch 1 so might have to work on it a bit more. It is holding up really well alongside the Dodo stuff, so I may tweak it very very slightly and make a bigger tub.


----------



## ford nut

Any updates on the new batch's yet Hou ????


----------



## Hou

Been busy as hell lately, might get batch 5 made this weekend we shall see. Problem is that I do not have the time at the moment to test them. Tell you what, I will make a batch in some shape or form, then send you it and you can let me know what you would change?

The two on the car are working well still though


----------



## ford nut

Not a problem Hou, I have 3 cars to do tests on for you...Plenty of panels and all do different millage, from sitting in the "sun" (when it shows) to about 500 miles a week, Glad your keeping the black art of wax improvement going... let me know when your ready...

Cheers Hou...:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Sorry for the delays, been mentally busy!

Going to have a crack at batch 5 tonight and might try batch 1 in a larger size to see how that cools/works


----------



## ford nut

Ahh so there is life...lol...:wave:

how you doing fella, thought you had deserted us....

Glad your still playing mad scientist...be good to see the results, Any new ingredients or a play with different amounts of the same reciepe??


----------



## ford nut

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

Any news Hou.......?????


----------



## Hou

Yesterday I TFR'd , washed and waxed the celica using batch one on the whole car. Got some mixed results really but at least I know where to go from there:

Beading, sheeting and gloss were all great, as was the ease of application.

Removing wasn't so good though, I now have arms like popeye! It was 4C outside so it might work better in warmer temps, but I managed to cover the whole car and the first bit was still a bit hard to get off 

Didn't get chance the other night to play so tonight I am going to put on the white coat and have a crack at tweaking batch one some more using the basic ingredients that you can get easily


----------



## Hou

Just made batches 5 and 6, they are cooling 

Made one with nuba and bees, the other with nuba and Candellila to see the differences


----------



## ford nut

Glad your still at it Hou,  at least you know what you want and where to go from here, are you keeping the nuba levels the same and upping the oils or just going to lower the nuba content?. hows the first batch holding up on the table?.... did you manage to find out if the cooling speed affected the outcome of the final wax?.....

Cant wait for the next updates.... was getting withdrawl symptoms..:lol:


----------



## Hou

Well batches 5 and 6 I kept the Nuba and oil levels the same, but in one it was nuba/bees other was nuba/canellila

Batch 1 on the bonnet was holding up well and still beading similar to the dodo stuff.

Having now covered the whole celica in batch one, I came out this morning to find this 










Obviously some beads could be tighter, but the car looked well with it on


----------



## kendo89

Looking good Hou, have taken some major inspiration from your thread. 

Im really enjoying the updates. Keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Good thread to check on these more often.:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Cheers guys!

The sun is now out and the car dried off on the drive in this morning (I love watching it run up the bonnet as you drive, dangerous I know)

Just wish I had more time to play properly, really want to make a larger pot of batch 1 to see how that sets


----------



## ford nut

Any more updates re: the last batch Hou?......
Getting withdrawl symptoms here...lol....................


----------



## Hou

Still not had time, but tonight I might get a spare 10 mins, if it turns out well then I will send you one to play with 

Batch 1 is still working well on the celica, now is the perfect temperature to start playing outside with waxes


----------



## kendo89

Hou said:


> Still not had time, but tonight I might get a spare 10 mins, if it turns out well then I will send you one to play with
> 
> Batch 1 is still working well on the celica, now is the perfect temperature to start playing outside with waxes


Hi Hou,

As a fellow brewer would it be possible for a sample of yours and in return ill send my current effort.

Would be good to compare waxes and maybe notes after to help us both out.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Hou

kendo89 said:


> Hi Hou,
> 
> As a fellow brewer would it be possible for a sample of yours and in return ill send my current effort.
> 
> Would be good to compare waxes and maybe notes after to help us both out.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Sounds good Mark, mine is very basic though but for sure


----------



## kendo89

Hou said:


> Sounds good Mark, mine is very basic though but for sure


Basic really isn't always bad.

Ive now done about 12 different brews but am coming back round to the "base ingredients" but with added extras so to speak.


----------



## Hou

Just made batch 6 but again just trying out different things, this time upped the coconut in place of linseed just to see what it does


----------



## ford nut

This batch sounds interesting Hou, how did the 1st batch last on the toyota?
glad to see you are still playing with the mixtures....

Hope to see an update soon then... keep up the good work....:thumb:


----------



## Hou

Well that batch was a failure, too hard which is a shame, so back to the drawig board.

Later in the week I think I am going to try and replicate batch #1 and change the ratios in very small quantities

Batch 1 seems to still be going strong on the Celica, will see if I can get some pictures


----------



## ford nut

Any more news Hou.....:wave::wave:


----------



## Hou

Hiya!

Sorry been mentally busy arranging a track day and getting the car prepped.

Now that is over I can play some more, going to have a play tonight at making a full size tub of batch 1


----------



## Hou

Sorry for the severe lack of updates, been so busy with other things I forgot all about this. Decided to have a crack at a full 250ml


----------



## ford nut

Hi Hou..... Thought you'd emigrated...lol.... Is this a remake of batch no1?... how did you find the durability in the end fella?... Glad your still playing in the kitchen....... :thumb:


----------



## Hou

Yeah a remake of #1, that was my most successful and it lasted a good few months on the celica. This is still setting so not sure it will work on a larger scale due to my poor skills

Might make another 50ml #1 for you tonight if I remember :speechles


----------



## ford nut

No worries mate, just glad you haven't given in, :thumb:


----------



## Deasha

Big bump!

How is it going with the brewing Hou?


----------



## Hou

I really need to get this hoby back up and running, been a long time!


----------



## Jonnybbad

interesting results how's the brewing been going


----------



## Hou

It was going well and then I left it for two years, I am going to look at what I have left that is still useable and have another crack at it


----------



## Hou

Just used the last of my turps up having another try of my original batch. The coconut oil was a mess so tweaked it a tad


----------



## Hou

Turned out really well, looks good on a CD so will try on the car this weekend


----------



## B16grf

Hou how did bees wax compare to candilla wax when mixed with carn,


----------

